# 10 SW's for an underweight Hedgie



## rover11 (Apr 1, 2009)

is dis true? dis is wat the previous owner of my hedge told me a while ago but i disagree with him. he even told me to give vit. E directly to the hedge. 

tnx guys.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have no idea what you are asking. 

Try typing regular english, not choppy chat talk. Also, you might want to clarify your question.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Exactly


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

What is SW?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

XD I don't know if this is bad or not....The fact that I actually understand what they're asking....

The question is.... Their breeder told them to give their underweight hedgehog 10 superworms a day, is this correct?

I have been around chat speak for too long >.<


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Feeding superworms is very controversial. However 10 mealies a day for an underweight hedgie is ok as long as he doesn't become overweight. The main thing is you have to monitor his weight and keep him healthy.


----------



## rover11 (Apr 1, 2009)

tnx reaper  btw.. SW = superworms. sorry guys


----------

